# Security and Privacy on Chromebook



## Vizulize (Jan 30, 2015)

I am looking to maximise the security and privacy on a Chromebook.

Any suggestions, articles, links.... would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

Viz


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Privacy : https://www.techrepublic.com/article/pro-tip-how-to-configure-a-chromebook-for-ultimate-privacy/

See also : https://mashable.com/article/cheap-chromebook-perfect-paranoid-user/


----------



## Vizulize (Jan 30, 2015)

Lunarlander, thank you for the links.

After carefully considering all the information provided at those links, I am of the opinion that I would rather remain with Microsoft and W10 than sell my soul to Google.

Viz


----------

